# butane for creme brulee torch



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I got a creme brulee torch (crate and barrel) as a gift but it did not come with the butane. Crate and barrel does not sell the butane. I got one from bed bath beyond but it does not fit. Any ideas on where to get this so I can make some creme brulee? I prefer using torch rather than broiler


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Unlike propane, which comes with a standard fitting, butane comes with several different ones. 

Check out a tobacco shop or, if there's a back-country type shop near you, they'll have it. Bring the torch with you, though, to confirm that you're getting the right size. 

Just as an aside, I had bought one of those butane torches awhile ago. Was not happy with it, for several reasons, and went back to propane.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I use Iwatani Butane Torch and the butane canisters are readily available at restaurant supply store


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

I buy mine at the drugstore


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Afraid you got off on the wrong foot...

Go to your local hardware store and buy a plumber's small Bernz-O-Matic propane torch. Probably about $12, and the tanks - which will scorch probably 200-300 cremes brulee - are about $4. And they always fit. :bounce: 

And you're all set to do your own copper plumbing work. 

Mike


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>And you're all set to do your own copper plumbing work. <

And scorch the skins on peppers, and light the charcoal for grilling, and tighten the skin on fish, and......

Oh yeah, melt the sugar on a creme brulee.

A propane torch is incredibly useful when it comes to cookery.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

If you buy a standard "propane" torch, make SURE it will operate in positions other than upright!

Many standatd torches will go out if you tip them too far or invert them.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That's true, Pete. The solution is to be sure and get a torch with an adjustible tip. 

So long as the gas bottle remains generally upright I can direct the flame in any direction.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The "Iwatani" is usable in virtually ANY position AND the butane canisters fit a majority of the butane portable burners as well.

I use it extensively in my restaurant and on catering gigs.


----------



## rekmom (Apr 3, 2009)

I get my butane at the hardware store.


----------

